
Is Spotify hacked? - jk801
Someone is using my Spotify Premium account from an Android device that I don&#x27;t own. I even changed my password, logged out everywhere, deleted offline devices and use two-factor Facebook auth. as login, but that same person still has access and creates random playlists within my account. With 2FA and a strong password, I&#x27;m thinking it&#x27;s a breach on Spotify&#x27;s side rather than my account being hacked. Does anyone have a clue what might be happening?
======
ejcx
Hackers would not go after Spotify to get free Spotify premium. If they are
breached, what's happening to you has nothing to do with it.

------
QuinnyPig
You haven't hooked a third party app up to your Spotify account (think Amazon
Echoes, random Android apps, IFTTT, etc), have you?

~~~
jk801
I haven't. And what's strange is that I removed (logged out) all devices on
Facebook and Spotify. That should have invalidated any active sessions in my
mind. But that same person still has access. I can see it's the same person
because of the music he/she listens to (poor pop songs) and it's the same HTC
Desire that randomly pauses my songs.

------
savethefuture
Those damn super elite shadow government paid Chinese hackers always finding a
way to get their free music!

------
yen223
Fairly sure Spotify doesn't support 2FA...

~~~
jk801
So I use My Facebook as login. It has 2FA.

------
laynetrain
Did you mess around with an Android emulator?

~~~
jk801
Nope!

